# Postfix/MySQL: Problem beim Aktivieren der Option "Abweichenden Login-Namen erlauben"



## Doc Lowy (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo.

Ich habe einen neuen Server aufgesetzt und nach Anleitung "The Perfect Server – Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) With BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3]" installiert.
Da ich allen meinen Mailbenutzern (und mir  ) eine weiche Migration ermöglichen wollte, habe ich die Option "Abweichenden Login-Namen erlauben" aktiviert und alle Benutzer mit dem Login-Namen des alten Servers angelegt.
POP3- und Webmail-Anmeldung ohne Probleme. Fatal ist jedoch, dass mit dieser Einstellung Mail weder gesendet noch empfangen werden.

```
postfix/pipe[11909]: [...] dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (user unknown)
```
Nach Studium der Verbose-Postfix-Logfiles kam ich zum Schluss dass es am Login-Namen liegen muss, der wohl mit der Mailadresse des Empfängers/Absenders abgeglichen wird.
Nach Umstellen des Logins auf die Mailadresse funktioniert alles einwandfrei.

Ist das Problem bekannt und gibt es hier eine Lösung? 

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2012)

Hast Du beim versenden smtp-auth im mailclient aktiviert?


----------



## Doc Lowy (18. Mai 2012)

ja, war und ist aktiviert.
aber das problem besteht ja auch beim empfang von mails.


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2012)

Poste bitte mal die vollständigen Fehlermeldungen. Das umstellen des Login Namens hat keinen Einfluss auf den normalen Empfang da postfix das Feld dort garnicht auswertet, es muss also noch ein anderes problem vorliegen.


----------



## Doc Lowy (18. Mai 2012)

genügt das normale Log oder brauchst du ein verbose?


```
May 18 17:18:11 mrs-kg postfix/smtpd[7799]: connect from mail-bk0-f42.google.com[209.85.214.42]
May 18 17:18:11 mrs-kg postfix/smtpd[7799]: 625D813C152C: client=mail-bk0-f42.google.com[209.85.214.42]
May 18 17:18:11 mrs-kg postfix/cleanup[7803]: 625D813C152C: message-id=<000000000.20120518171806@thebat.net>
May 18 17:18:11 mrs-kg postfix/qmgr[11561]: 625D813C152C: from=<xxxxxx@thebat.net>, size=4571, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
May 18 17:18:12 mrs-kg postfix/smtpd[7807]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
May 18 17:18:12 mrs-kg postfix/smtpd[7807]: E1D4013C1530: client=localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
May 18 17:18:12 mrs-kg postfix/cleanup[7803]: E1D4013C1530: message-id=<00000000.20120518171806@thebat.net>
May 18 17:18:12 mrs-kg postfix/cleanup[7803]: E1D4013C1530: resent-message-id=<20120518151812.E1D4013C1530@mrs-kg.de>
May 18 17:18:13 mrs-kg postfix/smtpd[7807]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
May 18 17:18:13 mrs-kg postfix/qmgr[11561]: E1D4013C1530: from=<xxxxxx@thebat.net>, size=5116, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
May 18 17:18:13 mrs-kg amavis[2533]: (02533-06) Passed CLEAN, [209.85.214.42] [93.221.227.151] <xxxxxx@thebat.net> -> <xxxxxx@yyyyyyy.de>, Message-ID: <00000000.20120518171806@thebat.net>, mail_id: 8Tixke6bBXue, Hits: -0.7, size: 4569, queued_as: E1D4013C1530, 1470 ms
May 18 17:18:13 mrs-kg postfix/smtp[7804]: 625D813C152C: to=<xxxxxx@yyyyyyy.de>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=1.7, delays=0.19/0.01/0/1.5, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=02533-06, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as E1D4013C1530)
May 18 17:18:13 mrs-kg postfix/qmgr[11561]: 625D813C152C: removed
May 18 17:18:13 mrs-kg postfix/pipe[7808]: E1D4013C1530: to=<xxxxxx@yyyyyyy.de>, relay=dovecot, delay=0.14, delays=0.08/0.01/0/0.06, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (user unknown)
May 18 17:18:13 mrs-kg postfix/cleanup[7803]: 10CB213C1531: message-id=<20120518151813.10CB213C1531@mrs-kg.de>
May 18 17:18:13 mrs-kg postfix/bounce[7810]: E1D4013C1530: sender non-delivery notification: 10CB213C1531
May 18 17:18:13 mrs-kg postfix/qmgr[11561]: 10CB213C1531: from=<>, size=6874, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
May 18 17:18:13 mrs-kg postfix/qmgr[11561]: E1D4013C1530: removed
May 18 17:18:14 mrs-kg postfix/smtp[7811]: 10CB213C1531: to=<xxxxxx@thebat.net>, relay=aspmx.l.google.com[173.194.70.27]:25, delay=1.2, delays=0.05/0.01/0.19/0.96, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 OK 1337354294 k5si1089594wie.12)
May 18 17:18:14 mrs-kg postfix/qmgr[11561]: 10CB213C1531: removed
```


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2012)

Welche ISPConfig Version verwendest Du und poste bitte mal die dovecot-sql.conf datei, Passwort bitte vorher unkenntlich machen.


----------



## Doc Lowy (18. Mai 2012)

ISPConfig Version ist 3.0.4.5

...und hier die dovecot-sql.conf (auszugsweise; alles andere ist auskommentiert)


```
driver = mysql
connect = host=localhost dbname=dbispconfig user=ispconfig password=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
default_pass_scheme = CRYPT

password_query = SELECT password FROM mail_user WHERE login = '%u' AND disable%Ls = 'n'

user_query = SELECT email as user, maildir as home, CONCAT('maildir:', maildir, '/Maildir') as mail, uid, gid, CONCAT('*:storage=', quota, 'B') AS quota_rule, CONCAT(maildir, '/.sieve') as sieve FROM mail_user WHERE login = '%u' AND disable%Ls = 'n'
```


----------



## Till (21. Mai 2012)

Das sieht auch ok aus. Schau mal bitte mit phpmyadmin die die dbispconfig Datenbank und dort in die Tabelle mail_user, steht dort beim Postfach das Du verwendet hast der richtige Username (und nicht die Emailadresse) im Feld 'login'?


----------



## Doc Lowy (21. Mai 2012)

Exakt so ist es...
Wenn ich die Option aktiviere und den alternativen Anmeldenamen eintrage, steht dieser im Feld "login" drin und ab diesem Zeitpunkt bekomme ich dann die "user unknown" Meldungen.


----------



## Till (21. Mai 2012)

Versuch mal bitte die User query zu ändern von:

user_query = SELECT email as user .....

in

user_query = SELECT login as user .....


----------



## Doc Lowy (21. Mai 2012)

das habe ich vorgestern schhon mal versucht.
leider ohne erfolg.


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2012)

Dann fällt mir dazu auch nicht mehr viel ein. Könnte vielleicht noch ein Problem mit der Übergabe des Benutzernamens von postfix an dovecot in der postfix master.cf sein.


----------



## st2xo (13. Sep. 2012)

beim mir exakt dasselbe Problem. Wenn "Abweichenden Login-Namen erlauben" aktiviert ist, dann

funktioniert so alles einwandfrei:
E-Mail: test@domain.de
Login: test@domain.de


```
Sep 13 17:22:08 s11 dovecot: deliver(test@domain.de): sieve: msgid=<trinity-29a97ed0-310b-40aa-8fc8-094ed4409239-1347549727357@3capp-webde-bs10>: stored mail into mailbox 'INBOX'
```
funktioniert so nichts mehr:
E-Mail: test@domain.de
Login: web123_test


```
Sep 13 17:21:39 s11 postfix/pipe[16569]: 0402424808E2: to=<test@domain.de>, relay=dovecot, delay=0.1, delays=0.06/0.01/0/0.04, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (user unknown)
```
Auch Änderung des SQL-Querys in dovecot-sql.conf bringt nichts.
Ist reproduzierbar, indem der Loginname wie oben getauscht wird: Einmal Mailempfang ok, dann wieder nicht, dann wieder ok ... usw.

Im Resultat ist die Option "Abweichenden Login-Namen erlauben" dann leider nicht nutzbar.
Hattte denn niemand dasselbe Problem bisher?
(ISPConfig 3.0.4.6)


----------



## Till (13. Sep. 2012)

Welche Dovecot Version verwendest Du denn?


----------



## st2xo (13. Sep. 2012)

hmmmm .... laut yast ist dovecot 1.2.17 installiert, obwohl 2.0.16 verfügbar und obwohl ich copy´n´paste 


```
zypper install  [...] dovecot21 dovecot21-backend-mysql [...]
```
hiermit installiert hab.
und zypper lu sagt "Keine Aktualisierungen gefunden."







mal updaten via yast?


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2012)

Würde ich nicht updaten, 1.2.17 ist ok.

Versuch mal dies euser und password query in der dovecot-sql.conf Datei:


```
password_query = SELECT password FROM mail_user WHERE login = '%u' AND disable%Ls = 'n'
user_query = SELECT email as user, maildir as home, CONCAT('maildir:', maildir, '/Maildir') as mail, uid, gid, CONCAT('*:storage=', quota, 'B') AS quota_rule, CONCAT(maildir, '/.sieve') as sieve FROM mail_user WHERE (login = '%u' OR email = '%u') AND disable%Ls = 'n'
```


----------



## st2xo (14. Sep. 2012)

super, hat geklappt. Danke dir für die schnelle Hilfe!


geht, neuer Query:
FROM mail_user WHERE (login = '%u' OR email = '%u') AND disable%Ls = 'n'

geht nicht, alter Query:
FROM mail_user WHERE login = '%u' AND disable%Ls = 'n'

Wieso das nun? Die Bedingung login='%u' müsste doch ausreichen wenn das Login-Feld abweicht?


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2012)

Ich vermute das dovecot die gleiche Query für verschieden Abfragen nutzt, also einmal authentifizierung aber auch für das sieve Modul und dass dabei der Username aber auch die Emailadresse zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## st2xo (14. Sep. 2012)

wes meinst du, ist der Patch "updatesicher"? für ISPConfig und/oder dovecot-Updates?


ach ja, falls noch jemand drüber stolpert: nach Änderung der dovecot-sql.conf muss dovecot natürlich neu gestartet werden!


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2012)

das ist updatesicher da es die aktuelle query von ispconfig 3.0.5 ist.


----------

